# How will my adjusted DNGs reimport for a post processing client?



## Marcia Gold (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't found any info on this topic because it's probably rather obscure, but if I make develop adjustments for a post processing client to his DNGs, how is he supposed to reimport those DNGs to see my changes? Would he just uncheck the Don't Import Suspected Duplicates? or is there a backdoor way for him to get my changes applied to the DNGs he already has in a collection/catalog? This is why I personally prefer xmps, what a simple procedure THAT is, at least for me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 21, 2013)

Are the DNG files already in his catalog?  If so, he can replace his DNG files with yours, and then read metadata from files, like he would with xmp files.

Better still, I'd send him back a catalog with no images - similar size to the xmp files if you exclude the previews.  Then he can use Import from Catalog to update his catalog.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thank you!*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Are the DNG files already in his catalog?  If so, he can replace his DNG files with yours, and then read metadata from files, like he would with xmp files.
> 
> Better still, I'd send him back a catalog with no images - similar size to the xmp files if you exclude the previews.  Then he can use Import from Catalog to update his catalog.



THANK YOU, Victoria. As always, you have the best solutions explained in the clearest way.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning everyone...esp. Victoria...I sent the client the adjusted DNGs and he now wants the "catalog with no images." However, having lost most of my brain cells in the past ten years, I cannot figure out how to send him a catalog with no images, excluding the previews. Is there a quick explanation as to how???? TIA!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2013)

Select all of his photos, File menu > export as catalog, uncheck the previews and include originals checkboxes.  That'll do the trick.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Aug 25, 2013)

Good morning again...So sorry Victoria to be such a pest...but it didn't work. Since this guy is a potentially great client, and don't want him to get mad that I don't know what I'm doing...I need to figure this out. 

As directed, I 
1. Exported the changed DNGs as a catalog, checking Export Negative Files but unchecking Include Available Previews. Did this three times, naming it v. 1, 2, 3.
2. Went back into LR (he has v.4.3 so I'm using that). Deleted the adjusted images in All Photographs, Current Import if they were there, and in the folder, so the adjusted DNGs would disappear and I only ended up with his original not-yet-adjusted DNGs. Needed to test to make sure it would work.
3. Stayed in that folder, selected Import from Another Catalog. Double-clicked on the newly-exported catalog.
4. Dialog box comes up, Import from Ben Eng v3 (am attaching screen shot of box)
5. Box is greyed out on what I would assume to be the key selection: "Changed Existing Photo"...says "None Found"
6. If I check anything else, it just imports the adjusted DNGs into the catalog right after the old ones, EVEN THOUGH THEY HAVE THE SAME FILE NUMBER!!!

What am I doing wrong???


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2013)

You missed one detail - UNCHECK Export Negative Files.  If it's checked, it creates new DNG files and updates the path to point to the new ones.  If it's unchecked, it retains the path to the existing files.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, I see I misread the original instructions. I tried it again but it didn't work on my machine. I am going to send him a new catalog with the unchecked export negative files and hope it works for him. I will keep you posted. I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Aug 26, 2013)

Hopeful update: The client said the new catalog didn't work. I noticed  that when I relaunched with the catalog I'd sent him, the images were  now very tiny jpgs (from 28.5MB DNG to 115kb jpg). Why, I have no idea.  The Export As Catalog dialog box doesn't allow file extension change  that I could see.

However, when I put the original, adjusted DNGs  into their own collection and right-click exported directly from the  collection, it seemed to work. However, I think the client is tired of  being a guinea pig so I may have lost him. But if I have figured out how  to do the DNG update export, it will have been worth it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't explain why you've ended up with tiny JPEGs either - there's nothing in the process that would have done that.


----------

